# Change of address while on the dole?



## Luxy

Since November last I have been signing on in Dublin. Unfortunately like so many people these days I am finding it very difficult to find any kind of employment. 

To keep me busy and to keep me 'work-fresh' I have been doing some ad hoc voluntary work and now an opportunity has arisen for me to assist with one of the organisation's regional offices. I really want to take this opportunity up and I am willing to make this move. I will still be available for work on a full-time basis and I will continue to look for gainful employment. 

What do I need to do to get my dole transferred? What are the practicalities? I have not yet organised a new address. I imagine I might need to stay in a B&B for a week or two until I get myself sorted. I will use up my rainy day fund to pay for my accomodation in the short-term. (I have to-date not been claiming rent allowance in Dublin. I've been using my savings and my jobseekers benefit to pay my rent in Dublin - I was tied into a lease with friends when I lost my job. The Landlord would not accept Rent Allowance and I didn't want to leave my house-mates in the lurch). 

Once I have moved, I will really need my weekly jobseekers to keep me going. How long does it take for one's file to be moved from one Social Welfare Office to another? Who must I notify? Are there requirements re forms, paperwork, etc?

Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Welfarite

Procedure is that you attend the local office of your new abode. They will arrange to transfer your claim down via computer. Very little form filling, etc. and no brealkk in payments (all info on computer). The fact that you'll be using a B and B address might cause them to raise an eyebrow or two but if you explain your position as you have done here, it should be fine.


----------



## Luxy

Welfarite - thanks for your advice. As always (going on past threads) you're a font of good advice and reassurance. 

I've checked with my current SW Office and the process regarding my imminent move is now in hand. I'm looking forward to being in a postion to contribute to the community in a more positive fashion and please God I can provide some help to those who have been more adversely affected by the recession than I have.

Luxy


----------



## Welfarite

Luxy said:


> Welfarite - thanks for your advice. As always (going on past threads) you're a font of good advice and reassurance.
> 
> Luxy


 
Just remember, I'm not infallible (as Gipimann and Blacksheep can no doubt verify!)


----------



## Angelique123

Hi Walfarite,

If I moved to a new address, can I move first_ then _go down to the new area office the day I've moved in and tell them to change my claim to that area? its just that I live quite far from where I am moving in Dublin?? Is it as simple as just a change over?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Welfarite

Yes, call to your new local office after moving as they will want verification of your new address (bill, landlord letter ...that sort of thing). They will take details and arrange to trransfer your cliam from dublin. It's simple process and won't result in any blip in payment ...one computer just talks to another and the physical papers follow !


----------



## Angelique123

Brilliant thankss Walfarite!

I certainly echo what Lucy says about work, I am moving in with a friend up there in the hope that I will have a better chance of finding employment, a close friend of mine has just been made redundant due to company closure as well. Its a bit desperate really.

Cheers again xoxox


----------



## simon14

Hi, 

Am new at to posting on this site and I have a query. I have just had my case with the social welfare accepted, but I have also moved address. I've moved into my girlfriends house (with her parents) and am wondering if I will be penalised for this?! Its my first time on the dole (like most people unfortunately!) and am wondering how to proceed? any advice would be appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Welfarite

Are on JB or JA? JB will not be affected by where you reside, but JA, because it's a means tested payment may be affected if you are considered to be co-habiting with your girlfriend; her means will be included with yours and then halved to determine your rate of payment. Best way is to notify SW of your new address as you are obliged to do this anyhow. They will arrange for a review of JA, ifthat is the payment you are on. In the meantime, you will be paid at whatever rate is currently being paid.


----------

